# Bullet drilling HELP!!!



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been asked to make a pen using cartridges from a .270 and a 6mm. I was planning on using .270 for the lower and 6mm for the upper. I was able to get a few .270 bullets from a generous fourm member. I managed to mess up three so far this morning. Anyone have any experience drilling bullets?? 
Any and all help is appreciated!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

First start with a hollow point. Then drill slowly


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Bobby said:


> First start with a hollow point. Then drill slowly


 Bobby 
I turned my lathe down to 500rpm slowest my Jet mini will go. I'm using 5/64 to drill first from the hollow point. Problem is it is catching and breaking off in the lead.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had lots of problems drilling them. I have even hand drilled them. I used a collet chuck and drilled from the back of the bullet. Then drill using my drill chuck, moving the bit in a little then back out then back in in very small increments. I always found my biggest problem was the lead melting.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

The slower you can go in lead the better. Like Bobby said try hand drilling. Drill a turn or two clear the turned lead and turn a little more. It is a slow and tedious process and there are still plenty more in the boxes. LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Do you have a pen vise to use with drill press? That should hold them steady..and as others said, slow and clean often..

I finally gave up on lead bullets and just went to .308 cartridges exclusively. The end fits the pen kit nibs almost perfectly with just a collar of masking tape...If your friend INSISTS on 270/6mm then I ain't no help at all..especially if you gotta go with lead bullets...

Good luck...

Ol' "Easy Way" :tongue:


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advise guys.... I'll try again tommorow after getting some more 9/64th bits.
T, I might need to visit you AGAIN.....LoL!


----------



## javelina (May 14, 2005)

I make a center mark using a spring loaded marker to keep the drill bit centered so it doesn't wander. I then drill 1/2" from the tip of the bullet using whichever size matches the writing tip of the pen. I then drill from the back of the bullet to match the size of the barrel of the pen. I mark the drill bit depth so it doesn't blow out the copper casing. The rest of lead is left in the bullet.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Thanks for the advise guys.... I'll try again tommorow after getting some more 9/64th bits.
> T, I might need to visit you AGAIN.....LoL!


 LOL No problem.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Start from the back and mark the bullet by drilling a divet with a large bit. Then, use the small bit and drill from the back to just short of the length of the bullet. Finally, drill to the right depth with the larger bit.

Here is the secret: WD-40.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

If anyone needs any help drilling anything small I can definitely help you. I have carbides, diamond, steel bits in every shape and size (you name it). My office is on the west side of Houston. PM if I can help.
RT


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Are you guys drilling through live cartridges?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Are you guys drilling through live cartridges?


just the bullet.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a clarification. I do not sell anything. I just work with a lot of small drills in my business. Glad to help out a 2Cooler.
RT


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Just a clarification. I do not sell anything. I just work with a lot of small drills in my business. Glad to help out a 2Cooler.
> RT


Thanks for the offer. I may be calling on you later.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

I do something similar to flat fish. I drill mine on the drill press. Start from the back of the bullet with the larger bit to a mark I have made so as not to go to deep. Then drill completely through with the smaller bit that will be the size of your cartridge, ie parker or cross. The trick as flat fish said is WD-40. Lots of it. Start the bit and spray it. then make your initial downward cut. then clean off the lead shavings and spary, repeat untill you are down as far as you need to go. Switch bits and spray then drill through. A second tip I will give is.. use a boat tail bullet. The taper gives a smaller starting surface to drill BUT the tapered surface fits inside the tube. So, after drilling the bullet, use a gripper clamp to seat the bullet to the depth you want. Insert the tube thrue the primer end of the casing and it will align with the bullet do to the taper. Glue/solder tube, then cut excess and powder coat. I have done many of these if you have any more questions.:cheers:


----------

